# A first and I pray a last



## APBcustoms (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I got some amazing pepper burl on here and heard someone else's got recked and I was to scared to look at mine and uhhh I've never seen this happen before. Maybe it'll make awesome castings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 22, 2014)

Very interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2014)

What the heck happened? Is it shrink our bugs or what?


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 22, 2014)

It's drying I waxed the crap out of it and even plastic rapped and boxed it up to slowly dry it because I heard pepper has to dry slow I had no idea it would do whatever the hell it's doing lol........... Oh and I'm not complaining it was a trade and was beautiful when I got it haha the guy really came through on it a little resin and it'll be great!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 22, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yikes....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 23, 2014)

Austin - Cast it. It will make some amazing casts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2014)

I already cast mine. Into the trash. 

Not really I sent some to a member who is going to cast it and see what it looks like. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I already cast mine. Into the trash.
> 
> Not really I sent some to a member who is going to cast it and see what it looks like. Can't wait to see it.




Please post a photo so I can see before I go and pay to cast it lol


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Please post a photo so I can see before I go and pay to cast it lol



I can't remember who I sent it to . . . .


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I can't remember who I sent it to . . . .



Sounds like me haha


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2014)

Same here, I got some of that, a big slab, it really went south, I cut off an end an got a few pieces out of it that could be good for casting. The remaining piece (about 20"x20") I managed to get flat and it looks pretty cool, but of course lots of voids and cracks. Someday when I get around to it, I plan to try and fill all the cracks with stone and resin and make a table top out of it... More recently, I found a couple of chunks of Califionia Pepper Tree at my tree dump, and it has fared much better drying, but it's not nearly as wild, no spalt, and not a lot of eyes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

